# 2012 xmr belt problems



## dustyr41 (May 17, 2011)

I have a 2012 can am xmr 800 with 132 miles and 15 hours, recently the belt started coming apart and shooting belt teeth out of the cvt exhaust. Water was ingested into the cvt housing. Drained it and all was good for the rest of the ride. While on a different ride is when the belt started coming apart. Granted the water is probably what caused the failure and my wife mud holing in high gear, my next question is what's the best belt to go with next? Should I remove the cvt filter sock to allow more airflow and cooler belt temperatures? And also if I add a snorkel riser kit will that help keep the belt cooler also? Should I invest in a clutch kit and if so what brand and combination? All help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------

